# Does playing guitar help cubing?



## [email protected]! (Jun 1, 2010)

some things you get out of playing guitar is finger strength,speed, and dexterity. you also learn to use your hands in better coordination.

surely this would help with cubing?


----------



## riffz (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably. It would definitely help your finger endurance and build up some muscle. Not sure about dexterity because the movements are different.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 1, 2010)

At dutch nationals 1982 top three were guitar-players.
So I think, yes, it helps!


----------



## Carson (Jun 1, 2010)

I have never really played guitar seriously, but I have played "just for fun" for about 15 years now. I also played drums/percussion for about 20 years. The one true benefit I have received from this relating to cubing, is the extra coordination with my left hand. (I am right handed) I mirror a lot of my pll's because my left hand really isn't any slower than my right, so it's easier than learning entirely different right hand optimized pll's.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bass helps, but only if you're the master at it.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 1, 2010)

erik knows the best!


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 1, 2010)

I play the piano and I don't think it helps.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think music would help, but I think activities like cubing make you more interested in music.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 1, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> I don't think music would help, but *I think activities like cubing make you more interested in music.*



How so?


----------



## NoobCube (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hmm..*

Not for me, I don't think particularly. But then, I was guitaring before I cubed  and same for bass, I think you're just using different muscles in different ways for it to be too useful. Well, that's physically, mentally, yeah, I suppose it makes using your left hand more comfortable. So it could ALLOW you to be better... just a personal opinion


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 1, 2010)

I play classical guitar, and it's definitely helped me when it comest o finger strength


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

Finger excercises help.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 2, 2010)

why does it have to be guitar, what about piano, and every other instrument that involves your fingers


----------



## Edmund (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know about guitar but it would make sense. My cowbell skills don't seem to help me to much in cubes but it helps when I have a fever and...


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 2, 2010)

im sure it helps but you're better off cubing then guitar-ing to practice your cubing


----------



## taiduc95 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I played organ since I started to cube ! Dunno why


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 3, 2010)

If it helps I'm very happy, I'm going to take lessons in a few months


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2010)

Not really no.
I went to an art-school and learned jazz and I also played the drums for more than a decade. I can really say that it doesn't help much at all being good on the guitar or not.
The main reason is because the movements are entirely different on guitar than what you do on the cube.

If you play with a pick the movements required both on left and irght hands are noweher near the movements for turning the cube
So not really, no.


----------



## senopath (Aug 3, 2010)

Dunno, but playing pen make my fingger more accurate on turning..


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice bump.


----------



## theace (Aug 3, 2010)

Hasn't really helped me a lot. Then again, I'm not Paul Gilbert or Petrucci or anything...


----------



## Chrish (Aug 4, 2010)

Half of the people here don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Chrish said:


> Half of the people here don't know what they're talking about.



With talk like that, you better be able to explain yourself.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> Chrish said:
> 
> 
> > Half of the people here don't know what they're talking about.
> ...



I agree with him, and it's pretty obvious as to why, if one plays guitar. The movements are completely different, as someone's already said.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 4, 2010)

Playing guitar helps....well....playing guitar.
Cubing helps cubing.

Playing violin does not help you master accordian, nor does tuba help you with the xylophone.


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 4, 2010)

i play cello dont know if it helps or not. and dont know if cubing helps playing cello either.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 4, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Playing guitar helps....well....playing guitar.
> Cubing helps cubing.
> 
> Playing violin does not help you master accordian, nor does tuba help you with the xylophone.


Interestingly enough, Trombone will help you with the saxophone

on-topic: I "try" to play guitar but I don't really think it helps with cubing at all.


----------



## vgbjason (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Playing guitar helps....well....playing guitar.
> Cubing helps cubing.
> 
> Playing violin does not help you master accordian, nor does tuba help you with the xylophone.


I would have to disagree. One who already is proficient on one instrument will have an easier time learning any other instrument. It may not help with physical movements (it may, though), but that's not all that playing an instrument is about.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> musicninja17 said:
> 
> 
> > Playing guitar helps....well....playing guitar.
> ...


 
that's what I was getting at.
Yes musical skill will help you with another, but the physicality to it is different.

the thinking involved in rubik's is different from guitar
and so are the physical movements.


----------



## nck (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess playing guitar and piano can help with OH..


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 4, 2010)

Playing the piccolo will help solving the 2x2x2
Playing a trumpet will help solving the 3x3x3
Saxophone for 4x4
...
...
Yes, the tuba for 7x7x7 ... who would have guessed that?


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2010)

11x11 xD


----------



## senopath (Aug 4, 2010)

That's for 12x12


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 4, 2010)

I have found that several cubers on youtube play guitar... I play guitar, but I'm not that fast ha  People like PestVic, and other people.... Lol I can't remember off the top of my head but I have seen several youcubers with guitars in their rooms...


----------



## jca11 (Aug 4, 2010)

I play giutar..
for me it works..


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 4, 2010)

Since I suck at both, there may be a link.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbd9g8_suicide-redemption_music


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it helped me but the other way around cause at school I wouldn't have my guitar with me but I would have my cube <3 I think it helps your fingers either way.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 6, 2010)

Lol, but with guitar, you get more chicks


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 6, 2010)

I play a lot of instruments, including guitar and piano. Playing guitar might help with finger strength in the left hand. If your doing finger style, then it would help with the right hand also, but I doubt it would help your cubing at all. I mean, there is a big difference between a G chord and a T perm...


----------



## Kynit (Sep 6, 2010)

I play guitar and my left hand is weaker than my right in cubing. I don't think it makes a huge difference.

If you play video games (especially rhythm games, like guitar hero/stepmania/etc) then I could see how you might have more finger speed, but I'm not sure how much it would help.


----------



## senopath (Sep 7, 2010)

Its help on tempo.. turning cube and coordination betwen fingers and eyes..
I think..


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

I know for a fact that cubing helps develop your forearms. I haven't been gymming and all of a sudden, I figured i have muscular forearms. they've never been this hard when i flexed them before!


----------

